# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Làm hệ thống xử lý khói và mùi của máy cắt Laser

## HuyPhanLong

Số là em đang làm gia công cắt laser, những lúc cắt hàng nhiều thì bị hàng xóm phàn nàn về mùi hôi,
không biết ở đâu có cao nhân nào đã xử lý được hoặc có ý nào hay chỉ giúp em với!
Thanks các bác trước.

----------

buiducdathsvn

----------


## nnk

> Số là em đang làm gia công cắt laser, những lúc cắt hàng nhiều thì bị hàng xóm phàn nàn về mùi hôi,
> không biết ở đâu có cao nhân nào đã xử lý được hoặc có ý nào hay chỉ giúp em với!
> Thanks các bác trước.


quạt hút công suất lớn rồi cho khói nó lội qua nước để giảm mùi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Dùng mấy cái lọc khí trong ô tô có đỡ ko bác?

Nghe là phải dùng than hoạt tính hoặc máy lọc ion

----------


## nnk

> Dùng mấy cái lọc khí trong ô tô có đỡ ko bác?
> 
> Nghe là phải dùng than hoạt tính hoặc máy lọc ion


lọc không kịp + mau nghẹt lọc, cho lội qua nước là giải pháp rẻ tiền nhất mà hiệu quả ok nhất với điều kiện là thùng máy phải đóng nắp và có đối lưu tốt, cắt xong chờ một vài phút cho nó hút hết mùi rồi mới mở nắp lấy sản phẩm ra chứ nhiều cơ sở toàn mở với tháo nắp cho tiện thì không hút nổi

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác làm 1 cái máy hút công suất lớn đầu ra quạt có xyclon đơn nằm trên bể nước có vách lửng chỗ xyclon làm bơm tưới nước hoa sen đảm bảo hết. Cái này bên em làm xử lý khói công nghiệp cũng chơi kiểu này rẻ mà vẫn dùng tốt.

----------

Gamo, QuocLuong

----------


## HuyPhanLong

> lọc không kịp + mau nghẹt lọc, cho lội qua nước là giải pháp rẻ tiền nhất mà hiệu quả ok nhất với điều kiện là thùng máy phải đóng nắp và có đối lưu tốt, cắt xong chờ một vài phút cho nó hút hết mùi rồi mới mở nắp lấy sản phẩm ra chứ nhiều cơ sở toàn mở với tháo nắp cho tiện thì không hút nổi


Chủ yếu là nhà dân hàng xóm đó bác, chứ mình cắt lúc nào cũng đóng nắp rồi,
Cho lội qua nước mình cần làm những gì bác có thể giúp em rõ hơn được không?

----------


## HuyPhanLong

> Bác làm 1 cái máy hút công suất lớn đầu ra quạt có xyclon đơn nằm trên bể nước có vách lửng chỗ xyclon làm bơm tưới nước hoa sen đảm bảo hết. Cái này bên em làm xử lý khói công nghiệp cũng chơi kiểu này rẻ mà vẫn dùng tốt.


Thanks bác,
Cái này bên bác có nhận làm không? cho em xin cái giá nếu được nhờ bác thi công giúp em luôn

----------


## Gamo

> Chủ yếu là nhà dân hàng xóm đó bác, chứ mình cắt lúc nào cũng đóng nắp rồi,
> Cho lội qua nước mình cần làm những gì bác có thể giúp em rõ hơn được không?


Ý cụ ấy là đầu ra của cái quạt hút thì cụ nối ống cho vào thùng nước

Thấy 2 cái clip cũng hay, share mọi người giải trí
Lọc bằng nước



Lọc bằng cao áp

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Thanks bác,
> Cái này bên bác có nhận làm không? cho em xin cái giá nếu được nhờ bác thi công giúp em luôn


Em không nhận làm bác ơi, phương án xử lý khói này là bên em làm xử lý khói lò hơi do em làm lò hơi nên em biết cái này.

----------


## nnk

sơ đồ là vầy nè, chủ thớt tự trồng lấy đi 
Máy láer -> ống hút khói -> quạt hút -> ống dẫn -> thùng chứa nước -> khí sau lọc thoát ra ngoài
quạt hút mạnh thì cho đầu ra ống dẫn chìm hẵn vô thùng nước cho khí nó sục qua nước luôn, quạt yếu hơn thì ống để lưng chừng, phía trên thùng nước cần thiết kế bơm nước + vòi sen tạo mưa để rửa khí

----------


## HuyPhanLong

> sơ đồ là vầy nè, chủ thớt tự trồng lấy đi 
> Máy láer -> ống hút khói -> quạt hút -> ống dẫn -> thùng chứa nước -> khí sau lọc thoát ra ngoài
> quạt hút mạnh thì cho đầu ra ống dẫn chìm hẵn vô thùng nước cho khí nó sục qua nước luôn, quạt yếu hơn thì ống để lưng chừng, phía trên thùng nước cần thiết kế bơm nước + vòi sen tạo mưa để rửa khí


Dạ ý Bác có phải là cho ống thoát vô thẳng thùng nước, chìm vào nước luôn,
rồi phía trên làm dàn sương nước để hạn chế mùi bốc lên phải ko bác.

----------


## nnk

> Dạ ý Bác có phải là cho ống thoát vô thẳng thùng nước, chìm vào nước luôn,
> rồi phía trên làm dàn sương nước để hạn chế mùi bốc lên phải ko bác.


chìm vô nước thì không cần mưa nhưng quạt hút phải mạnh để đẩy được khí qua nước, còn không chìm vô nước thì có dàn mưa để rửa khói

----------


## HuyPhanLong

> chìm vô nước thì không cần mưa nhưng quạt hút phải mạnh để đẩy được khí qua nước, còn không chìm vô nước thì có dàn mưa để rửa khói


Thanks bác nhiều nha,
Bác cho em hỏi thêm làm dàn sương thì khử khói được nhưng liệu mùi thì có khử được không bác?

----------


## nnk

> Thanks bác nhiều nha,
> Bác cho em hỏi thêm làm dàn sương thì khử khói được nhưng liệu mùi thì có khử được không bác?


có chứ, nó rửa qua nước, khói mùi gì nó bị nước giữ lại

----------


## HuyPhanLong

> có chứ, nó rửa qua nước, khói mùi gì nó bị nước giữ lại


Cảm ơn bác nhiều nha.

----------


## duongvanhuelaser

> Số là em đang làm gia công cắt laser, những lúc cắt hàng nhiều thì bị hàng xóm phàn nàn về mùi hôi,
> không biết ở đâu có cao nhân nào đã xử lý được hoặc có ý nào hay chỉ giúp em với!
> Thanks các bác trước.


Hiện tại bên Nam Sơn có bán cả 1 hệ thống lọc mùi sẵn, gọn nhẹ hiệu quả trong việc lọc mùi laser chuyên áp dụng trong công nghiệp. Bạn có thể tham khảo hoặc inbox email cho mình: vanhue@namson.com.vn hoặc điện thoại và zalo: 0908961814
Đây là  hình ảnh sản phẩm bạn tham khảo:

----------

